# Epson Pro4800 error 100001C0



## littabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello, epson stylus pro4800 is the first time I got the error 100001C0, what is the solution?

Thank you ..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

If you haven't already tried already: unplug the machine, let it sit for a couple of minutes, then plug it back in. Check to be sure that all of the cables and cords are plugged in properly. If the problem persists, you may have an issue with your power supply or the Main Board.

What brand machine is this?


----------



## littabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you Rodney


----------



## littabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Kevrokr ...

I did all of what you're saying before ... Machine Epson 4800, I've modified it myself ...


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I would look into getting a new Power Supply board.


----------



## littabe (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, the problem is solved, but now I changed the power supply does not recognize the cartridge chips ...

In addition, "Turn on printer power and then" gives me a warning ...


----------

